

Brutal Conditions In Amazon's Warehouses Threaten To Ruin The Company's Image - MrBuddyCasino
http://www.businessinsider.com/brutal-conditions-in-amazons-warehouses-2013-8

======
MrBuddyCasino
If you can read german, this one is more in-depth and is even more horrifying:
[http://www.monde-diplomatique.de/pm/2013/11/08/a0001.text](http://www.monde-
diplomatique.de/pm/2013/11/08/a0001.text)

------
jrs99
but the company image is a company that provides me something for as cheap as
possible, sometimes at ludicrously cheap prices.

